# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  google تقدم خدمة تشكيل النصوص العربية

## محب اللغة والأدب

خدمة جديدة مفيدة
أدخل النص 
أو عنوان موقع ويشكله لك
http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com/diacritize

ولكن هناك أخطاء خصوصا في تشكيل أواخر الكلمات

----------


## ياسر مختار

جزاك الله خيرا والرابط الصحيح هو :
http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com/

----------


## أبو القاسم المصري

حتى تشكيل الكلمات 
الله المستعان
أخشى أن ياتي اليوم الذي يحل الحاسوب مكان المسلم في الصلاة
وليس هذا بعجيب
وقد عرض من قبل على الأزهر مسالة الصلاة خلف جهاز بدلا من الإمام
عموم جزاكما الله خيرا
فهذه الخدمة نافعة

----------


## صالح العوكلي

شكرا لك على هذه التقدمة 
مودتي

----------


## عبد الكريم

بارك الله فيك.

----------


## عُبيد السعيد

.


يوجد في البرنامج أخطاء , فهو لايقيم الحركات الإعرابية بشكل صحيح في بعض الكلمات ..



أشكرك

----------


## سعيد الشهابي

هكذا برامج من شأنها تقويض البحث والتمحص 
على العموم شكراً لك ، ولكن ؟

----------


## حماني

هذا مسمار اخر يدق في نعش اللغة العربية الفصحى من جل اقبارها والله المستعان

----------


## ابن الطيب

جربته فوجدته فاحش اللحن، كثير الغلط، فاسد المعنى،طويل اللسان،لا يراعي للغة العربية حرمة ولا يرقب فيها ذمة،يستهوي الكسالى بيسره،ويبعدهم عن الفصحى ببذله،ينصب في محل الرفع،ويجر في محل النصب....
وقد قيل :
من جعل الغراب دليله **** مر به على جيف الكلاب

----------


## محب اللغة والأدب

يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ وَلَا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلَّا تَعْدِلُوا اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ

----------


## ابو عبادة

اسم الخدمة: «غوغل تشكيل». 
يحتوي  موقع «تشكيل» حتى الآن عدة خدمات بسيطة، لكن فعالة. 
الخدمة الأولى تتيح  للمستخدم كتابة نصه العربي بالأحرف اللاتينية (في حال غياب لوحة المفاتيح  العربية لديه)، ثم تحوّله إلى الأحرف العربية (وهي ذات الخدمة التي تتيحها  مواقع محلية أخرى أثبتت نجاحها كـ Yamli اللبناني مثلاً ). 

أما الخدمة  الثانية والأساسية، فهي تشكـِّل كلمات النص العربي إما المحوَّل من الأحرف  اللاتينية، أو المكتوب أصلاً بالأحرف العربية من قبل المستخدم في المساحة  الفارغة المتاحة. يمكن أيضاً وضع رابط لأي موقع عربي على الانترنت في  المساحة ذاتها، وستقوم «تشكيل» بفتح الموقع محرّكة الكلمات العربية فيه.  وهناك دوماً المجال لتشكيل أواخر الكلمات أيضاً عوضاً عن منتصفها فقط. 
لكن  الأمر عرضة للخطأ. الفقرة الأولى في هذه المقالة تحوي حركات خاطئة مع بعض  الأحرف. «غوغل» تعي أن خدمتها ستحتاج لبعض الوقت لتثبت على نتائج صحيحة،  فتختصر العلاقة بينها وبين مستخدميها، وتقوم بإشراكهم في المساعدة في حملة  تصحيح الأخطاء. ولهذا نجد أسفل الصفحة الرئيسية لموقع «تشكيل» دعوة بعنوان  «اقترح تشكيلا أفضل». وسيكون بالإمكان عبرها تصحيح بعض الحركات في النصّ  المشكـَّل الذي اقترحه «تشكيل»، وإرساله المقترح المنقَّح إلى العاملين على  هذه الخدمة بضغط زر «اقترح». 
صدى الترحيب بالخدمة يتردد في تعليقات  على صفحات مواقع «غوغل» المختلفة، وعلى «تويتر» بين المستخدمين العرب.  بعضهم يقترح تعديلات، من مثل جعل التشكيل بلون مختلف (الأحمر مثلاً)، أو  تخفيف عدد الحركات وقصْرها على الأحرف التي تحتاج فعلاً لتشكيل، وهذا تعديل  سيفرض تغييراً قد يكون جذرياً في البرمجة الداخلية المتبعة في إنتاج هذه  الخدمة. 
حتى الآن، لا تتوافر على الانترنت أية معلومات تفصيلية عن  كيفية توصل «غوغل» لخدمتها هذه (سر المهنة؟). هل قامت ببناء خوارزمية تلحظ  القواعد العربية، أم أنها أنشأت قاعدة بيانات كبيرة، تلحظ السياق الذي ترد  فيه الكلمات مثلاً، وعبر التنقيح المقترح من المستخدمين، تـُعدَّل أخطاء  سابقة؟ أم ماذا؟ 
قد تبدو هذه الأسئلة غير مهمة، ونتاج فضول متخصص مصحوب  بالانبهار بما تقترحه «غوغل» من خدمات، بعضها نجح، وبعضها فشل. لكن مهما  يكن، يبدو أن الكسرة والفتحة والضمة والسكون والشدّة وثلاثي التنوين ستعود  لتتسيَّد أمكنتها حول الحروف العربية من جديد. معدو نشرات الأخبار قد  يستطيعون قريباً تشكيل نصوص نشراتهم بلا أدنى جهد، وسيستنفذ مقدمو النشرات  الإخبارية حجة السكون. عبارة «سكِّن، تسلم» التي يتبعها كثر من مستخدمي  اللغة الفصحى في مجالات عملهم لن تعود صالحة، فقد تكون أتت خدمة «تشكيل»  لتنفيها. 
تبقى الإشارة إلى أن كسل بعض العرب في إتقان لغتهم سيبدو  معيباً مع تصدر شركة عالمية كبرى الساحة لتزويدهم بما عليهم هم إنتاجه. هنا  يطرَح سؤال عن دور المبرمجين العرب العاملين في شركة «غوغل» في إنتاج هذه  الخدمة وإنجاحها، وبالإمكان استعادة نقاش عن مدى فعالية الإنتاج البرمجي  العربي، ولحظ الحكومات له كناتج أساسي، ومدى دعمها أو إهمالها للشركات  المحلية التي تقدم خدمات مفتوحة المصدر بعيداً عن سيطرة الشركات العالمية. 
لكن  «غوغل» لا تكترث بالطبع لكل هذا النقاش. وتكتفي بالعمل الصامت الدؤوب على  مسارات عدة، ففي خضم معركتها مع الصين، لا تزال الشركة العملاقة تجد متسعاً  من الوقت لتوفير خدمات تخصصية في محليتها وتوجهها لبعض اللغات. انطلاقاً  من خدمة «تشكيل»، هل يصبح العالم العربي في طليعة اهتمامات الشركة في  المستقبل القريب، خصوصاً مع افتتاح «غوغل» مكاتب لها في أكثر من بلد في  المنطقة في الآونة الأخيرة؟ هل نعد أنفسنا بأسلحة ثقيلة الصنع مغرقة في  محليتها؟ 
ما الذي تخبئه «غوغل» بعد للعرب؟ 
لتشكيل نصوصكم والمساعدة  في التصريح عن أخطاء التشكيل: 
http://tashkeel.googlelabs.com

----------


## الطير الحنون

> أخشى أن ياتي اليوم الذي يحل الحاسوب  مكان المسلم في الصلاة
> وليس هذا بعجيب


وهذا ليس عجيب اخي يوجد دكتور في احدى الجامعات اقترح هذا الموضوع 
وقال : علي المسلم ان يصور نفسه في جميع الصلاوت ويضع هذا التسجيل علي الكمبيونر وعندما يسمع الاذان - علي سبيل المثال - اذان المغرب يضع فيديوا صلاة المغرب يعمل  علي جهاز الحاسوب الذي تم تصوير نفسه من قبل في هذه الصلاه وغيرها وهكذا بقية الصلاة ...
ولا حول ولاقوة الا بالله
اللهم يا مثبت القلوب ثبت قلوبنا علي الايمان  اللهم امين

----------

